# Ear syringing



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

As I am getting nearly all my local Dubai advice on here these days I thought I'd try this one. I'm in desperate need of getting my ears syringed. I've heard from people it's not safe and that candle waxing is a good alternative. Either way can anyone here point me to a good clinic or so where I can get either syringing done or an very effective alternate. I have something fairly important coming up and need to make sure I can hear a pin drop. Please do advise. Thanks.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

I recommend visiting Dr. Hafsa Yusuf, ENT Specialist at the Dubai Mall Medical Centre.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I had swimmers ear a few months ago and generally have problems with wax building up.

Ear candles are new age rubbish and don't work. You can get your ear syringed but you can start a cycle of having to do it as your ears build more and more wax each time. 

Before you get your ears syringed you have to do a week of putting in drops from the chemist or olive oil. Both do the same thing.

A doctor once told me though what is best though is to regularly just use the drops without the syringing. Being a male though I never do and then go deaf, then get all uppity and use the drops for a few weeks. Once it clears, stop doing it until the next time.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't help you re recommendations for clinics but I am really curious as to why it is not safe?
I had my ears syringed many moons ago (was still at school then, with no care in the world) and I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I can't help you re recommendations for clinics but I am really curious as to why it is not safe?


The ear drum is made up with some of the most delicate bones in your body and is irreparable.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Start by seeing a decent GP & take their advice.
-


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> The ear drum is made up with some of the most delicate bones in your body and is irreparable.


The drum itself, or whatever you call the membrane that vibrates, can repair itself. At least mine did when I busted it once ... I think ... what?? What did he say? Speak up  !

But yes, easy to damage ear canal and drum.

I've never had a problem with ears being hosed out by specialist. Never tried it myself, and wouldn't.

I've been to several places, none stand out as being bad. American Hospital, Belhoul Hospital, couple of ENT clinics I forget the names of.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> The ear drum is made up with some of the most delicate bones in your body and is irreparable.


Thanks for that.  Lol, now everyone knows that I slept my way through biology lessons.


----------

